# Playa Joel, Noja Spain, Info. please



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi
We are thinking of going here in the summer using Portsmouth to Bilbao ferry. Whats the weather like this side of spain? anyone been either on the ferry or this site? we know its gonna be busy but we are taking our teenagers so they should have thing to do while we relax.Any sat nav info would help as father xmas got me a new one with Europe on it and better search functions. Thanks Chris


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris

Putting "Playa Joel, Noja" into Google brings up quite a bit of information.
Having had a quick look, some of it may be useful to you.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi I have googled it but wondered if anyone had 1st hand experience also cant find the full address or sat nav details.Thanks


----------



## torrhead (Oct 20, 2007)

*Playa Joyel*

We have been to the site in May. 04 with a C&CC. rally. I was towing at the time, on arrival we were putting the awning up when we were hit with a thunder storm, I thought that I had made a bad call as I was booked on site for two weeks, but after that the weather was fine, sometimes a bit overcast, but always warm and pleasant. At least now I know why they call it green Spain, the site is quite large, I think approx 900 pitches, some of which were occupied by Euro Camp. there is a bar restaurant on site which is pleasant and convenient as well as a swimming pool, disco etc. It is ideally positioned as it is adjacent to a beautiful beach and is also a short walk, (about five to ten minutes) away from the heart of Noja (pronounced Noga according to the rally steward) the local seaside resort where there is plenty to do and where a market is held each week. I can't comment on the ferry I went via Rosslare/Cherbourg using Celtic / Norfolk line. I hope this is off some help to you.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*noja*

Make sure your not there when its Spanish holiday weeks .july august. unless you want to be up all night , its noha in spanish j=h like noah. they party?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Has anyone been to this site over Christmas/New Year? We were thinking of going next Winter with our two dogs and two teenagers down to southern spain and just wondered if it would be quite warm/pleasant to go there, obviously weather is never guaranteed.


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Well We are gonna do it. This site is on MHF campsites looks good done a bit of research on it and its gonna be busy the weather is good but not quite as good as in the south but better than UK (not sure about havin to wear speedos and swim cap pool rules). I cant find sat nav info (on MHF the long/lat numbers dont work) or full address but I must admit I have a new TOM TOM and not quite sure how to enter the Spainish postcode or latitude/longitude both are on MHF campsites entry but dont go in the TOMTOM? Any advice? Thanks Chris


----------

